# Bargain Hymer Classic 644?



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

My local paper has an advert from a private seller for a Hymer Classic 644 2.8jtd 2006 which I think is a bargain price. 
OK I havent seen it and I dont know much about Hymers but assuming its good what price would you consider is cheap for this?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

£1.47 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:  :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

20k


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Wasnt this 40k new?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Depends on condition and whether LHD or RHD is it the U shaped lounge or fixed bed I would reckon between £28k and £30k any extras?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Remember if it seems its too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Glacier is very close


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Several for sale on mobile.de at around €42,000

At circa £20k there's either a serious problem with it or I've just bought it. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

22K

There is one for HYMER 554 CLASSIC Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD 00 27857 mls £26995


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have checked the web and there is nothing under £31k
for a Hymer Classic 644 2.8jtd 2006 
I suppose the owner may be selling cheaper because of ill health


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Remember if it seems its too good to be true it probably is.


I second that your not going to get one for much less than £30 grand
Rob


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

If I could afford the asking price I'd be there this morning.
£20k would probably buy this - assuming its legit.
I have the sellers home and mobile number. I dont want to contact them because I'm not a genuine buyer and have been messed about enough in the past by idiots without funds. If anyone on here is genuinely after a van of this price they can pm me. They are local to Wolves area - could be someone on here!

By the way - I have no connection to these people and the usual warnings apply.


----------

